# old westnury gardens long island



## mathjak107 (Jul 16, 2016)

nikon d800 with nikon 16-35mm


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 16, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 16, 2016)

Very nice photos. Love the gardens!


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 16, 2016)

....lovely


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 16, 2016)

Very nice!


----------

